# Zuordung der Netzwerke zu Host und VM



## Gerrit-S (19 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
wenn ich an einer Anlage arbeite habe ich öfter das Problem die Netzwerke auseinander zu halten.
Auf meinem Laptop läuft als Host Win10 und das TIA in einer VM.
Die Anlage ist über LAN angeschlossen, wird an die VM durchgereicht. Funktioniert auch gut.
Wenn ich jetzt aber den Host über WLAN mit der Welt verbinde, z.B. für ein Meeting o.ä. hat die VM auch 
eine Internetverbindung. Das würde ich gerne vermeiden.
Kann man die Netzwerke 'fest' zuordnen? LAN nur VM und WLAN nur Host?

Danke, viele Grüße

Gerrit


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2021)

Wenn du nichts am Standart Einstellung der VM gemacht hast wird dein WLAN nicht durchgereicht. Nur dein feste LAN Verbindung.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (19 Dezember 2021)

Jetz lese ich, du hast Internetverbindung über WLAN mit dein VM.
Dann fällt auf die schnelle ein die Netzwerk Schnittstelle im VM zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Gerrit-S (19 Dezember 2021)

So helfe ich mir dann auch manchmal.
Geht halt nicht immer. Wenn man in Kontakt mit jemandem ist (Meeting über WLAN) und gleichzeitig auf der Steuerung arbeitet bzw. guckt was die Schnittstellen zu dem Kollegen so machen muss halt beides zusammen gehen.
Das LAN ist meist mit fester IP eingestellt und als WLAN ein Gast-Netzwerk beim Kunden oder ggf. das eigene Smartphone.
Ich würde halt gerne bei der VM einstellen, dass sie nur die Ethernet Verbindung nutzen soll.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2021)

Beim WLAN Adapter auf dem Host den Haken für die VmWare Protokolle entfernen (Rechtsklick Eigenschaften...)


----------



## Gerrit-S (20 Dezember 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Beim WLAN Adapter auf dem Host den Haken für die VmWare Protokolle entfernen (Rechtsklick Eigenschaften...)



Danke, super Tip!
Ausprobiert und es funktioniert. An der Stelle habe ich nicht gesucht obwohl es eigentlich logisch ist.

Viele Grüße uas OWL

Gerrit


----------



## ducati (22 Dezember 2021)

dafür gibts doch den Virtual Network Editor? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Oberchefe (22 Dezember 2021)

Wenn du den Haken im Host raus nimmst, ist es egal welche VmWare du startest.


----------

